# Grand Designs



## Smudger (12 May 2008)

It seems like Kevin McLoud has bitten off more than he can chew.

The story is here


----------



## BradNaylor (12 May 2008)

:lol:


----------



## mr (12 May 2008)

If only.

Cheers Mike


----------



## Shultzy (12 May 2008)

I like the "Archbishop claims introduction of Sod’s Law is inevitable". I thought is had been law for centuries


----------



## Smudger (12 May 2008)

Try the Isle of Wight News section...


----------



## chippy1970 (12 May 2008)

I visited one of the Grand designs houses to look at some work, "Cloud Eight" the one with the gull wing roof that went wrong and was in two episodes.

Tom Perry the owner was being sued at the time by one of the production team of Grand designs who injured themselves on his site so it looks like its a real pain in the A**E having them filming on your site.

Also has anyone else noticed that most of the "NEW" series :lol: is actually repeats titled revisited. They must be running out of new houses to film.


----------



## CNC Paul (18 May 2008)

Just an update on the "House that Kevin Built". After the show was over the Production team had not decided what to do with the house .....all £160K worth, so it was demolished and thrown into skips.

Is that what reducing a carbon footprint is ?

I think the Production team need their A*se kicked.




Paul


----------



## kafkaian (19 May 2008)

CNC Paul":29ghdcvz said:


> Just an update on the "House that Kevin Built". After the show was over the Production team had not decided what to do with the house .....all £160K worth, so it was demolished and thrown into skips.
> 
> Is that what reducing a carbon footprint is ?
> 
> ...



Well they could've raffled it amongst worthy first time buyers or the disadvantaged for heaven's sake. Most disappointing


----------



## mr (19 May 2008)

CNC Paul":8d8putnr said:


> Just an update on the "House that Kevin Built". After the show was over the Production team had not decided what to do with the house .....all £160K worth, so it was demolished and thrown into skips.
> 
> Is that what reducing a carbon footprint is ?
> 
> ...



Where does that info come from? As of the 5th of this month the thing was supposed to be being moved to the BRE Innovation Park as an exhibition piece. 


http://www.bre.co.uk/newsdetails.jsp?id=479


Cheers Mike


----------



## TrimTheKing (19 May 2008)

Hmmm, it says it's being 'reconstructed', does that mean they are moving it, or building another one in the park? That would be particularly green of them if that's the case...! :wink: 

Mark


----------



## mr (19 May 2008)

I take it mean that it's being moved and reconstructed. 

Cheers Mike


----------



## andy brookes (19 May 2008)

160K !!!!! We went to the grand designs show and walked round the house. If that thing cost 160K, I would eat a hat! It was bearly a shell of a building with maybe 2 bedrooms at a push. When it was shown on TV it looked like a huge team were working on it. If I had paid that huge team to build a house within a week for 160k I would have expected one 3 times the size and a far better finish!!!


----------



## CNC Paul (19 May 2008)

The information came from someone that works at Excel.


----------

